# 8.0-STABLE 'netstat -r' command doesn't show local peers



## varda (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen.

Is this right behavior?


```
# netstat -rn
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
127.0.0.1          link#4             UH          0       74    lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#1             U           1     1779    int0
192.168.0.1        link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
```

In past versions it also show known LAN hosts, like


```
192.168.0.225      00:11:95:e4:6f:db  UHLW        1    38072   int0    886
192.168.0.244      00:16:17:b5:7b:96  UHLW        1    34577   int0    999
192.168.0.246      00:1f:d0:a5:78:83  UHLW        1     2505   int0   1140
```

How to get this information?


----------



## mky (Jun 3, 2010)

varda said:
			
		

> Hello Gentlemen.
> 
> Is this right behavior?
> 
> ...



I think that is right. FreeBSD 8.0 has reimplemented L2 address trasnlation table. In FreeBSD 8.0 Release Notes, you can find:


```
2.2.3 Network Protocols

[...]

The FreeBSD L2 address translation table has been reimplemented to reduce lock contention on parallel
processing and simplify the routing logic. [B]The new implementation has L2 address translation tables 
for both ARP (for IPv4) and NDP (for IPv6) which are separated from the L3 routing tables[/B], and supports 
flow table caches for both the routing table and the L2 information. One of the user-visible changes is 
that a concept of cloned route (a route generated by an entry with RTF_CLONING flag) is deprecated. 
This means routing flags RTF_CLONING, RTF_WASCLONE, and RTF_LLINFO are obsolete.
```



			
				varda said:
			
		

> How to get this information?



arp -a


----------

